
Show HN: Nada – temporary email, React-Redux Node.js - oron
https://getnada.com
======
oron
Made a new version of AirMail which is mobile first and supports attachments
and ssl, socket.io no refresh. Made with nodejs, React Redux, mongo and Haraka
web server. Hexo.io for front end.

Original post :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3662380)

Comments welcome.

